# 92FS INOX - Double Action Not Working



## HeyTodd (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello all - new member here. I think I found my new favorite place to hang out for tips & tricks. 

I have a 92FS Inox & the double action is not working properly when I insert a new magazine. It acts like the safety is still on... nothing happens when I pull the trigger. I have to either pull the hammer back for the first shot, or if I pull the slide back about 1mm I hear a click and then the trigger works properly. It seems like something is out of alignment, but I can't figure out why. Any ideas?

Thank you for any help - I appreciate it.

Todd


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

There is a little lever next to the ejector and with the firing p8n safety lever on the opposite side, which functions as a disconnector and with the decocker. It is called the hammer release lever. I would check and make sure it is in good condition and isn’t being prevented from moving.


----------



## HeyTodd (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you for the input, SSGN_Doc.

I figured out the where the "click" is coming from when I move the slide. The little tab in circle A moves up when I move the slide about 1mm. That is what is making the click & enabling the trigger pull. I can also make it snap into place if I press on circle B instead of moving the slide slightly. Now I just have to figure out where it is sticking. It is a new gun, I have only put 50 rounds through it so far.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

So, that is the trigger bar. Sounds like it was not fitted properly, or possibly the shaft is bent at the trigger, or the damming portion is not fitted properly at the sear. (This would seem a bit odd, as most Beretta parts simply drop in.). Being a new gun, I would contact Beretta.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

SSGN_Doc said:


> So, that is the trigger bar. Sounds like it was not fitted properly, or possibly the shaft is bent at the trigger, or the damming portion is not fitted properly at the sear. (This would seem a bit odd, as most Beretta parts simply drop in.). Being a new gun, I would contact Beretta.


+1


----------



## HeyTodd (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you SSGN_Doc for the feedback - I really appreciate it!


----------



## jacinda (Mar 3, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> So, that is the trigger bar. Sounds like it was not fitted properly, or possibly the shaft is bent at the trigger, or the damming portion is not fitted properly at the sear. (This would seem a bit odd, as most Beretta parts simply drop in.). Being a new gun, I would contact Beretta.


very nice


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Did you take the grip off and see that the trigger bar spring is in place?


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Could be the spring inside the frame has jumped out of slot at bottom of trigger bar. Happened while trying to install a new competition hammer assembly for PX4. BULGED out polymer frame slightly, re-assembled, only single action.
Removed it, old one back after pushing spring down tightly into frame resting spot. Spring must engage small slot in trigger bar. 92's seem better, but food for thought.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymatt (6 mo ago)

hey i have a brand new 92X with the same issue, trigger bar doesn't want to interface with the hammer hook unless i pull the hammer back very slightly, I've swap every single part over from my m9a4 and still have the issue. I'm starting to think the frame might be out of spec. did you ever get a fix for yours?


----------

